# Windsor Fens or Gravity Comp 30?



## rollins111

Hi, I'm in the market for a bike to replace a 25 year old aluminum Cannondale road bike. I don't race and never will but do enjoy 15-50 mile rides. After much reading on these forums I'm sold on the benefits of a BD bike but I just can't decide which might be best for me.

I've pretty much narrowed it down to a Windsor Fens or Gravity Comp 30. The Fens has lots of good reviews but I can't find much about the Gravity Comp.

Other than the wheels, the frame appears to be the main difference. The Gravity has, according to their website, a semi-compact frame. From looking at the specs, it looks like the Gravity would have a more upright riding position (which I want).

Can anyone comment on these two, specifically the Gravity?


----------



## Rogeronabike

I am in the same boat. I was looking at the Motobecane Vent Noir, but my size is sold out. I saw the Gravity Comp 30, and was intrigued but there is no info out there on it, which concerns me - how heavy is it, how well made is it, is it some other company's frame (it looks kinda familiar). I would almost rather go with the Windsor because they actually have their own website.


----------



## mrdelprete

*All the same*

Most of the brands on www.bikesdirect.com are owned by them. For example, motobecane, windsor, dawes, and gravity are all owned by the owner of bikesdirect, Mike. They create the websites for the brands, and ther is a website for gravity (made by bikes direct like to other ones) It is www.gravitybikes.com Long story short, dont let the "lack of info" about gravity bikes bother you. All made and backed up by bikes direct, so the faith you have in windsor you should have in gravity. Hope that helps, I like the Gravity as well, but not sure I want a relaxed geometry. Holding out for an SRAM steel cyclocross bike!

There are some non-bikesdirect bikes on the site, IE> Kestral, Schwinn, and GT are not owned by them


----------



## Rogeronabike

Thanks for the insight, that really helps. I think I will go for the Gravity...being 50 years old and used to riding a mountain bike, the relaxed geometry sounds just right!


----------



## kjkish

fyi the gravity road frames have identical geo to the giant defy (al)

kk


----------



## lkonecki

I was also looking at the Comp 30 its only $100 more then the a Trek 1.1 and it had 105 gear compared to the 2300. Can you please post any updates about the bike if you do get it I would be very interested in some first hand comments. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dprime

*Gravity Comp 30 arrived today.*

My Comp 30 arrived today and I have assembled it but not tuned it. This is my 4th bike from Bikes Direct and so far I feel Ive gotten much more than I paid for with each one. (original bike was stolen bought one for my wife.. the Comp 30 is my first full road bike). I was also torn between the Fens and the Comp 30 but went for the semi compact frame for the more relaxed position. Right out of the box, the bike will need a bit of tuning before the first ride. Plan on a trip to the bike shop for assembly and tuning if you dont feel capable of doing that yourself.... but this cost is going to be built in to any bike you buy. Hopefully a ride report tomorrow... so far its a good looking bike and arrived in excellent condition.


----------



## dprime

Comp 30 is fully tuned this morning and Im working on the last of the fitting adjustments. I will note - at least initially - the semi compact frame is not that large of a change from the hybrid (jubilee dlx) that I was riding. With seat, toe clip pedals, reflectors and two water bottle racks, the bike dials in right under 25 lbs. Short ride report possible later today if the weather holds out.

I will note that my bike was NOT ride-able right out of the box and took a good bit of adjusting to get tuned...HOWEVER... this is possible with any bike-in-a-box purchase. The shimano 105's dialed right in as described and so far all is well.

Note: I just inverted the bike stem to raise the handlebars just a bit.. if you are looking for a more comfortable ride, this is easier done before you attach the handle bars.... careful not to over tighten the stem cap!


----------



## mrdelprete

How about a few pictures?


----------



## dprime

*Pictures*

Pictures. Out of the box. On the stand during assembly.. and assembled and tuned.


----------



## mrdelprete

Awesome, better than the pics on website!


----------



## dprime

I think it looks better in person than on the web also.. Trying to get the pics directly on the post but its taking me a bit.


----------



## GFish

Thanks for posting the pics....it does look nicer then the web site!

Looks exactly like the Giant Defy. 

Congrats!!


----------



## dprime

Just back from my first ride... OK.. so there is going to be a bit of a learning curve from my hybrid to the road bike.. The sitting position is not uncomfortable at all and the seat is much firmer but not as bad as I expected... control reach is going to be a bit of an issue but that is because of me and my previous bike experience (very little). Im also not sure inverting the top tube was the best setup Idea... i may change it back


The 105's shift very smoothly as long as I can remember to unload them before I try to shift (IE uphill). 

The brake lever shims shown in the Shimano video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wExkjmW6LnQ are in the parts box with the bike and I may well install the larger shim.

also there are some directions on the 105 shifters on the shimano web site.. beyond this, Im not finding any really good instructions on how to use them or what they do.. http://bike.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/SI/SI_6TH0A/SI-6TH0A-002-ENG_v1_m56577569830702880.pdf


----------



## sharrn

what do you think about the wheels? I just ordered this same bike, I'm trying to figure out how to get stronger but lighter wheels. The ones on this bike are 2035 grams.. on bicycle wheel warehouse I can cut it down to 1450-1495, but I'd like a few more spokes than 24(touring a bit this summer).


----------



## dprime

*wheels*

In all honesty I dont have enough experience to offer much help on a specific subject like that. They look cool. Both wheels were trued up nicely out of the box, and they were still nicely true after my first ride. I kind of tweaked one of the spokes during the unpackaging process, but couldnt find any indication of damage or bending. I got the michelin tires (was kind of hoping for the contential) and was a little concerned that they may be a little easier to puncture but I had no issues on the first ride. The bike is a little heavier than BD customer service told me it was going to be ( they said 19-21 lbs.. I have it closer to 25 lbs with clip pedals installed), however, Im riding for fitness almost exclusively so the extra weight is not an issue to me....at least not that little....

Sorrry I cant be of more help.. newbie here.


----------



## sharrn

dprime said:


> In all honesty I dont have enough experience to offer much help on a specific subject like that. They look cool. Both wheels were trued up nicely out of the box, and they were still nicely true after my first ride. I kind of tweaked one of the spokes during the unpackaging process, but couldnt find any indication of damage or bending. I got the michelin tires (was kind of hoping for the contential) and was a little concerned that they may be a little easier to puncture but I had no issues on the first ride. The bike is a little heavier than BD customer service told me it was going to be ( they said 19-21 lbs.. I have it closer to 25 lbs with clip pedals installed), however, Im riding for fitness almost exclusively so the extra weight is not an issue to me....at least not that little....
> 
> Sorrry I cant be of more help.. newbie here.


Not a problem. I'm thinking of saving up for a carbon frame and swapping everything over to that.. This bike rides nice, it's comfortable, but It just doesn't feel "right" I'm not sure how to explain it. Here's a pic of mine assembled/mostly tuned.


----------



## dprime

*Notes on Fit*

I will make a few notes on fit an feel. I inverted the stem during my initial assembly and have kept it that way. After riding a bit I tilted the seat down some in the front from level and I also took the small spacers out of the shifters and put the larger spacers in... The latter two adjustments made a big difference in how the bike felt to me as well as the accessibility of the levers.....


just my two cents.


----------



## sharrn

dprime said:


> I will make a few notes on fit an feel. I inverted the stem during my initial assembly and have kept it that way. After riding a bit I tilted the seat down some in the front from level and I also took the small spacers out of the shifters and put the larger spacers in... The latter two adjustments made a big difference in how the bike felt to me as well as the accessibility of the levers.....
> 
> 
> just my two cents.


I'll give this a shot... I'm pretty tempted to save up for a carbon frame that I've ridden before.. My feet hitting the wheel puts me off a bit with this bike, and it's just not a comfortable ride for me.. I wanted something more aggressive I guess. Everyone's got to take chances though. I like the components, wheels etc.. just not the way the frame feels.


----------



## sharrn

One thing I did that helped a lot with getting a lower stance was lowering the stem a little. just popped it off and took a spacer out dropped the stem back on and put the spacer on the top.. It's much more comfortable now. Still not 100% where I'd want it, but I'll give it some more time... In other news I hit 38mph on a slight downhill on my way back from the store.. This bike's fast for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## sharrn

I sprung for the carbon frame I've been looking at.. I just couldn't grow to love the Gravity frame. I swapped everything off of the Gravity to this carbon frame/fork. Here's a pic.


----------



## kbnorth99

A question for you guys that have a Gravity Comp 30. How much clearance is there round the tires? Do you thing a 35 would fit under there?


----------



## dprime

you wanting to put larger wheels on it? probably gonna be a clearance problem... its pretty tight


----------



## kbnorth99

Yeah. Was thinking of getting a cyclocross bike but as I think about it more and more I don't think I really need a cross. But there are some hard packed biking/walking trails that I would like to be able to ride. They are pretty smooth with only a few small ruts and rodent holes. Nothing that the rims and frame can't handle but a little more traction will be needed and if I can get a little more width (volume) that wouldn't hurt either. I'm starting to think that the Comp 30 is the way I want to go regardless. It looks like a nice bike and you can't beat the price point. I have found some tires with decent tread that are only 32mm. I'm hoping that should fit.


----------



## csfitz

Hi sharm and folks. New to RBR, but in the market for a new racing-worthy bike after a 17 year love affair with my steel Bridgestone RB-1. I wondered sharm, what's the size of the Gravity you have pictured? I am a little betwixt at the BD website's suggestions of rider sizes per frame sizes.

And as you prob. know, the conventional steel frame and racing geometry of the RB-1 will be a big adjustment to the Gravity's semi-compact setup. So i'm wondering about your concerns with the feel of the bike. Was it lazy in turning? Was it stiff out of the saddle? 

Dprime: what size is your Gravity?

Thanks guys!


----------



## sharrn

csfitz said:


> Hi sharm and folks. New to RBR, but in the market for a new racing-worthy bike after a 17 year love affair with my steel Bridgestone RB-1. I wondered sharm, what's the size of the Gravity you have pictured? I am a little betwixt at the BD website's suggestions of rider sizes per frame sizes.
> 
> And as you prob. know, the conventional steel frame and racing geometry of the RB-1 will be a big adjustment to the Gravity's semi-compact setup. So i'm wondering about your concerns with the feel of the bike. Was it lazy in turning? Was it stiff out of the saddle?
> 
> Dprime: what size is your Gravity?
> 
> Thanks guys!


Welcome csfitz. Mine is the 50cm. It felt fine as far as sizing goes(I'm 5'8".) But I wanted a more aggressive stance, The geometry wouldn't allow for that. It's more of an upright ride, or relaxed geometry. It's not a bad bike by any means and it looks nice, The frame fit just didn't do it for me. I did feel a little cramped when in the drops, my forearms would hit the handlebars constantly(I'm sure adjusting the bars would solve this.) The turning was pretty good over all, I didn't take the bike out for more than 10 miles, The only issue I had when turning was that my feet would clip the front wheel. I wouldn't want to do that at high speed. As far as I know a previous poster(either in this thread, or the one about the Pro 30, Said the geometry is nearly identical to the Giant Defy. I may be wrong on that. 
Overall, I couldn't get used to the frame and ended up using all the parts off of it on another(much better) frame I got a good deal on. I do think the Gravity really isn't a bad bike for starters, as long as you know ahead of time about the relaxed geometry and that's what your looking for. If you want a full on racing geometry bike, look around a bit harder. Before you buy go check out some bike shops and talk to them, for the $800 budget there's a lot of good options out there and you'll be able to test ride at the shop. Good luck. :thumbsup:


----------



## csfitz

*too small?*

It sounds to me like you got a frame too small for your size, esp. if you like to be more stretched out. I am 5'10" and riding a 58cm Bridgestone RB-1 though that is now old-school sizing (and frame). Still, the frame geometry is similar to the 55.5cm Gravity except the head and seat tube angles are slacker (by about 1 degree). So i could've went with the 55.5 and gotten more stretched out, though i'm looking for something that doesn't have me always bent over SO much these days. (Raced 15 years ago now.)

Still, i am amazed by the looks of these Gravity bikes because even your 50cm frame has a huge head tube which means no matter what, the geometry has a rider somewhat sitting up, whether they want to or not. That is not for me. So thanks for the tip off. 

Meanwhile, my comrade in bike shopping has found me something comparable to the Gravity in price/quality (or better!) but more aggressive in build. Check out this from Tommaso and GiantNeder, the Mondial and Velocita. Tommaso is an American company, although certainly these bikes are coming from China at these prices. 

One advantage of these Tommaso bikes' listings is that the crankarms, stem length, gear cog teeth and weight are specified, so you know more of what you're getting. I am getting REAL tempted...


----------



## sharrn

csfitz said:


> It sounds to me like you got a frame too small for your size, esp. if you like to be more stretched out. I am 5'10" and riding a 58cm Bridgestone RB-1 though that is now old-school sizing (and frame). Still, the frame geometry is similar to the 55.5cm Gravity except the head and seat tube angles are slacker (by about 1 degree). So i could've went with the 55.5 and gotten more stretched out, though i'm looking for something that doesn't have me always bent over SO much these days. (Raced 15 years ago now.)
> 
> Still, i am amazed by the looks of these Gravity bikes because even your 50cm frame has a huge head tube which means no matter what, the geometry has a rider somewhat sitting up, whether they want to or not. That is not for me. So thanks for the tip off.
> 
> Meanwhile, my comrade in bike shopping has found me something comparable to the Gravity in price/quality (or better!) but more aggressive in build. Check out this from Tommaso and GiantNeder, the Mondial and Velocita. Tommaso is an American company, although certainly these bikes are coming from China at these prices.
> 
> One advantage of these Tommaso bikes' listings is that the crankarms, stem length, gear cog teeth and weight are specified, so you know more of what you're getting. I am getting REAL tempted...


Yea it most likely was a bit too small for me. My commuter bike (Raleigh Sport) is a 53cm and it fits me well. The Gravity, I swapped the frame out for a Giant TCR frame, 56cm, It's perfect now.


----------



## ohvrolla

54cm Fens might have been a better fit and style geometry for you when compared to the Gravity. 1/2 degree steeper ht angle and 5mm longer top tube. Shorter head tube and chainstays as well.


----------



## sarasetp

So, i take it that people who bought from bd are happy with their purchase and would do it again? They are an incredible value that is hard to ignore.


----------



## musicmaster

Would you ever consider selling the gravity frame?


----------



## ohvrolla

musicmaster said:


> Would you ever consider selling the gravity frame?


How's $229.95 shipped off Ebay? NIB UNBRANDED Road Bike Frame / Carbon Fork liberty3 | eBay


----------



## dprime

*buy from bd*

Ive bought 6 bikes so far from BD for myself and others... and guided 2 other people to the website.. understand what you are buying, but yes.. EVERY bike Ive purchased has been an excellent value.... 

Dont expect it to be tuned right out of the box, but expect to get more than you pay for.


----------



## Kepela

*Size, Fit & Style*

Hey Guys,

I was fitted on a Scott Speedster S40 Size 54, at a LBS. I'm 6'0ft tall... But when I was looking at the Geometry sheets, the numbers are not much different, less than an inch different in certain areas.

I don't want to be in Sharm's position and buy a Gravity, where I feel it's too upright.
I want something in the middle or interchangeable, is the Windsor Fens a good buy for me? Is it too Aero style? Or should I go with something like a Gravity? I have no prior experience with road bikes.

I copied the Geometry specs below, between the Scott speedster S40 at 54 and the Windsor Fens, both 54 and 56.

Is there anything else I should take into consideration? I really want to order this bike today or tomorrow, so I can get it by Friday - I'm in FL.

Thanks in advance.


SCOTT 54cm vs FENS(54cm) vs FENS(56cm)

Standover Height : 30.6" vs 30.5" vs 31"

Top Tube: 545mm vs 550mm vs 560mm

Seat Tube Angle: 74 vs 73 vs 73

Wheel Base: 980mm vs 990mm vs 1000mm

Head Tube Angle: 73 vs 73 vs 73

Chain stay: 405mm vs 410mm vs 410mm

Seat tube Center - Top : 21.3 vs 21.3 vs 22in

Seat Tube - Top tube Center : 18.9 vs 20.1 vs 20.9


----------

